# Can I install GNOME 3 binary on FreeBSD 10?



## mountain (Aug 12, 2014)

Instead of ports installation, as it consumes too much time to compile & and there are many compile errors, is there anyway to `pkg install` gnome3?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2014)

No, it's not in the ports so there are no packages for it either. No official ones at least.


----------

